# nTune - Overclocking noob



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

Just checked out a couple of youtube videos about using NVIDIA nTune to overclock. I did the "auto tune" under "best system performance," and got my clock speed up from 2.01 to 2.35, which was a lot more than I expected to be able to do safely, but my CPU temp is around 49c at idle. I have several questions though. First, after I did nTune tune up and saved the resulting settings, I saw that every time I restart my PC, I have to load the saved setting on nTune from a saved file. Is there a way to make it so my PC always runs with the high performance setting? I also saw options for tuning memory performance, disk performance, and graphics performance. Does tuning up system performance increase the performance of the memory, disk, and graphics, or should I do those each separately? 

I have attached a benchmark results screen shot. What does the baseline comparison mean, and why am I not above it? I'll also attach a recent everest report, any advice or tips would be great.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would use any of this to overclock your cpu, these apps that do this are often very inacurate and can do more harm than you doing it manually.

I would suggest overclocking yourself in the BIOS. 49 degrees at idle isn't great but it isn't bad either what your looking for is your temp when your cpu is at full load and you should be aiming for 60 degrees or less.

When you overclock you are increasing the front side bus which means as you increase your FSB to make your cpu faster then just about everything else will increase too although ram can go down in its frequency.

Your ram should not go below what your mother board can handle and it shouldn't go above what the ram is designed for unless you are overclocking that too.

With that Ntune it looks like you are just doing one thing at a time which could lead up to disaster if you ask me because if overclock the cpu and then move on the graphics card(GPU) and the software gets it wrong then the card could get knackered this is why BIOS is best.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

When you overclock a CPU you have a couple things to worry about

-voltage running to CPU
-multiplier
-clock

I'm no expert but overclocking a CPU with ntune isa no no. Overclocking a graphics is fine but a CPU should definitely be done in the bios.


----------



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, I have an nvidia chipset, everything looks pretty good to me. Here are some screenshots of cpu-z before and after . CPU temp is 52c - 55c when doing a virus scan, 49c at idle. I think these results are pretty good, but I have to load the profile on nTune every time I restart. Anyone know how to keep the settings without loading them everytime?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Get rid of Ntune and do it in the bios.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Get rid of Ntune and do it in the bios.


I agree.

Not sure about Ntune as the BIOS is best. Those temps whilst running a virus scan are not very good if you ask me.

You should be stressing your CPU with Orthos or Prime95 and you should be running the stress test for a few hours. Some people running the stress test for 24 hours I usually do it for about 7.

The stress tests will push your cpu to full load and if your temp goes above 60 then you need to alter your settings.

Because Ntune is an app then it may not have a function to keep your settings on after shut down it may be that you have to keep loading your profile. This why most people do it through the BIOS because once you have done it in the BIOS it is permanent.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

To reiterate what greenbrucelee said. The overclock is not exactly permanent. You can still take it off in the bios anytime you want, but it doesn't need a profile to load it up.

If oyur CPU is around 40C or lower on idle it usually means that the overclock will be pretty stable. The lower the better of course. The CPU also has a some limiting factors as not all CPU's have their multiplier unlocked.

2ghz CPU = 8x multiplier and 250mhz clock or something like that. If the multiplier is not open to change you will only have a chance to overclock it by maybe 10%.

Overclocked CPU by 10%
275 x 8 = 2.2 ghz

The 8 represents the multiplier and the 250 represents the clock rate.

A unlocked multiplier can give you a giant boost in performance to maybe 40% or so.

250 x 10 = 2.5 ghz 
That would be a 25% CPU overclock.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually you can still get pretty massive improvements with a locked multi. The e2200 is 2.2GHz stock (FSB: 200mhz, multi: x11), and I managed to get it up to 3.2GHz (FSB: 290mhz) without changing the multi, a 45% improvement in speed, though I decreased it to improve CPU life span. Changing the multi will give you improvement in bigger leaps than changing the FSB will, but in the end you'll get similar results.


----------



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

I figured out a way to load the profile on windows startup. It has a lot of options, like loading a different profile when the cpu reaches a certain temp, or loading and/or unloading a profile when a certain application is opened or closed. My current multiplier is x10, check out the CPU-Z screenshots in my other post to see the before/after specs. went from 2.01ghz to 2.34ghz. It seems like you guys are saying that the only thing wrong with my current setup is my cpu temp, is that right? What software do I need to do a stress test? I would like to find a good tutorial on using the bios to OC.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Prime95: http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=205

I think there's a tutorial stickied at the top of this forum.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

What he said ^

Yes there is a tutorial and advice on overclocking at the top of the overclocking form called if you are new to overclocking read here by linderman.

You should run prime 95 for atleast 7 hours some people do it for 24 whilst monitoring your temps. If your temps go above 60 then you need to either reapply the thermal paste, get a better cpu cooler or both and consider a decent PSU too.


----------

